# PETA gets it good!



## SolaScriptura (Apr 14, 2005)

This KFC manager didn't tolerate PETA!!!


----------



## lwadkins (Apr 14, 2005)

Ahh, Peta people need to get a life, how bout protesting the killing of human beings (read Abortion).


----------



## Average Joey (Apr 14, 2005)

Two and a half months away until Toby gets it.

www.savetoby.com

[Edited on 4-14-2005 by Average Joey]


----------



## Average Joey (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lwadkins_
> Ahh, Peta people need to get a life, how bout protesting the killing of human beings (read Abortion).



But,doesn`t their official "doctrine" state that you can look into an animal`s eyes and see that it is a person?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Apr 14, 2005)

Also, I prefer *P*eople *E*ating *T*asty *A*nimals!


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> Two and a half months away until Toby gets it.
> 
> www.savetoby.com
> ...



HAHAHA, I remember reading that.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 14, 2005)

KFC 

PETA 

Does that guy really have $24K in his Paypal account?


----------

